# Stuck on dell loading screen



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Last night when i tried to turn on my computer it went into immediate support assist to run tests. I have dell laptop inspiron 17. Even after it was done running tests and would restart, it would go back into support assist. Once i finally got out of that, its now stuck on dell loading screen. Ive been researching and coming up short.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did any test fail
With the dell logo screen does it say to press Del or F12 etc to enter bios
If yes enter bios
can you see the hard drive listed.
Can you post the service tag number so we can get the exact build details


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Service tag:
5KHB1W2
The logo screen does not indicate to press that, its just a black screen with logo and spinning circle.
No test failed, however, when i entered f8+f12, i ran a diagnostics test and everything was good except battery indicated "end of useable life" . When i checked the battery health, it said it was good. 
It may just be the battery, but all the stats say its healthy and running at 65W


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

reboot and press the del key


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry 
Try F2 for bios


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> reboot and press the del key


This isnt responding or pulling up anything


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Try F2


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Try F2


Okay i have bios pulled up


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Yeah they keep changing the keys
Look through the bios (under boot menu maybe)
can you see the drive listed


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Im not sure what to be looking for, i dont see the word drive anywhere. Would it be called something else cause i can see all my system information


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

can you see general system information page


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

can you see device iformation
Hdd -
Can you enter on hdd and see drive listed?
Pic attached


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Edit Double post


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> can you see device iformation
> Hdd -
> Can you enter on hdd and see drive listed?
> Pic attached


Yes Primary HDD is 2000 GB WDZHZ8LW


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ok it can see your hard drive = kinda good

1) Do you have any data - Pics docs etc you need to get off the drive
2) Do you have a usb key at least 8GB


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> ok it can see your hard drive = kinda good
> 
> 1) Do you have any data - Pics docs etc you need to get off the drive
> 2) Do you have a usb key at least 8GB


Yes I have schoolwork on adobe programs that I need. I have a seperate usb drive but the work on my computer now isnt on my usb


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

1) we can try and use a linux distro to try and get your school work off to an external drive
or
2) We can try a windows 10 repair - Data should be safe - cannot say 100% safe


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Is linux more complicated or fairly simple to do?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Not hard -You do not need to install
Have a read of this - If in doubt ASK
Do you have any data you need to get off this computer? If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview *NO install needed*
Copy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.

Insert the usb or cd/dvd and boot your system. You may have to change bios settings to boot from the usb or cd/dvd (every computer is different) We can help with this.

When the computer boots choose TRY UBUNTU and let the system boot.

When booted look on the left-hand side of the screen and click on *Files icon*









*Then click on Other Locations - bottom of list*










*Click on your drive for example Win 7*








*

Click on Users Icon

Click on your name listed under users*

You should now see your data e.g Documents Pictures etc.

Copy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.

When finished *Click on the shutdown icon in the top right-hand corner Click on Power Off









*


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Not hard -You do not need to install
> Have a read of this - If in doubt ASK
> Do you have any data you need to get off this computer? If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd
> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview *NO install needed*
> ...





PeterOz said:


> ok it can see your hard drive = kinda good
> 
> 1) Do you have any data - Pics docs etc you need to get off the drive
> 2) Do you have a usb key at least 8GB


Do I need to transfer linux to the usb from another computer? Cause i cant download anything if i have no access to stuff. What is the other option? Windows 10 repair? I woukd be okay with linux except im having a difficult time figuring out how to make my computer boot from the usb i have and also get that program on my usb.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

you need access to the internet and another computer
You have internet access 
do you have access to another computer


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Erinstout said:


> omputer boot from the usb i have and also get that program on my usb.


what program is this?


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Yes I do, I will have to try tomorrow


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> what program is this?


The unubu is what i meant


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok make the ubuntu usb
stick it in the computer
turn on and press F12
We hope you then see a boot menu to boot from usb
Do you have another usb stick or external drive to copy the data to.

What day and time do you have now
When do you think you will be back online


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Erinstout said:


> The unubu is what i meant
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ok It is Tuesday 5:55pm
your 1 tb disk might not be good to use as if we use linux or windows repair
they will wipe you usb clean
Can you burn advd on the working computer?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Please just type in the box below and not reply
otherwise I have to re-read everything

How To Create A Bootable Live CD/DVD | Tutonics


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Post #29 has a link on how to make a dvd


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> ok It is Tuesday 5:55pm
> your 1 tb disk might not be good to use as if we use linux or windows repair
> they will wipe you usb clean
> Can you burn advd on the working computer?


No i dont think i can, i might be able to find another usb


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

do you live usa?
Near a Walmart ?
8GB Store n Go USB2.0 Flash Drive - 8 GB - USB - Portable - Walmart.com


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just for reference, what is the service tag? You can find that on the bottom of the laptop, or in the BIOS/SupportAssist.

What you are referring to is possibly Windows being corrupt from most likely an upgrade. Can you boot into Safe Mode?

Start your PC in safe mode in Windows 10 - Windows Help - in this link, choose the option that says from a blank/black screen.


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Hi safe boot mode is not working. I am going to try ubuntu usb tomorrow , once i have transferred my files, im assuming once i transfer my files, i will be resetting and formatting my computer? How do i proceed once i get my files transferred?

Also the service tag is 5KHB1W2


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Then download the windows 10 tool - Minimum 8gig USB required

https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10

and use that to reinstall windows.

*Have only one drive connected

*** NB A reinstall will delete all data from the drive****
Here is an excellent youtube video on how to install win 10 from usb

How To Install Windows 10 From USB - YouTube

Before doing any install, it is a good idea to go to the support page for your system. Download the drivers you are going to need ie chipset, sound, video, wireless, etc. While win10 has a lot of native drivers, microsoft drivers are designed for ease of use and are NOT designed for any type of performance. Store these drivers on another usb or you can even just make a folder on your install usb when you are finished making the install usb. Copy the drivers into that folder.

When you are finished with the install, then install your drivers. Install the chipset first then the rest of them. Reboot each time when prompted.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Chipset drivers and others for your system are here
https://www.dell.com/support/home/e...g/0-S010emIrUzNCOE5sOThtOVptNTdDZz090/drivers


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

When you go to that site click on *show all*
then install chipset drivers first


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Is there not an easier way? Why will my computer uninstall windows and the drive and everything? Is there a way to not do that?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

if you can't get into safe mode
We can try a repair as I mentioned in post #18 https://forums.techguy.org/threads/stuck-on-dell-loading-screen.1276967/post-9892969
You will still need a usb stick at least 8GB
All data on the stick will be erased.

Download the tool 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10 
see if you can boot from the usb by using F12
At the *Install Now* screen
Choose Repair your computer (Bottom left hand corner) Pic attached


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Okay thank you for your help, I am going to try this version tomorrow and will update on results.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If you can't boot from the usb
we will have to change some bios settings
50/50 change it will boot.
If not we will have to turn of Fast Boot and secure boot
Fingers crossed


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Dell has an OS Recovery Tool which is the same as the Microsoft Tool but it's specific to the Dell machine.

Using Ubuntu LiveCD should allow you to access the hard drive so you can access your files. Do not use the Install Ubuntu option, just the Try Ubuntu option










If you are using an Microsoft account, and turned on Encryption, then you may not be able to see the drive contents. You would need to unlock the drive by getting the recovery key from the Microsoft account.

In any event, it looks like you will need to reinstall Windows. This is the direct link to the Dell OS recovery.. You will need to download this on another computer and once you run it, it will ask for your Service Tag so it will download your drivers and Windows installation.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Couriant said:


> reinstall Windows. This is the direct link to the Dell OS recovery..


If this is free use it - I do not know if it will give you a repair option first


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PeterOz said:


> If this is free use it - I do not know if it will give you a repair option first


It's free, though I don't remember if there is an repair option. I've only used it once.


----------



## Erinstout (9 mo ago)

Hi, my computer entered into support assist recovery last night, i spent all night backing up my files on a regular usb, and i factory reset my computer. Its up and running again, i just have to get my files and apps back on it. Thanks so much for everyones help!! Will use this service again if I run into any more troubles.


----------

